# Help..adding clay to m&p and it didn't work!



## awi (Dec 11, 2010)

I just took a shot at making some m&p soap and added a small amount of calcuim bentonite clay to it.  I read that adding any clay will help to firm up the soap some.  This what I had on hand and decided to use it.  I used 2 tsp of clay to 2 lbs of soap.  I first tried to dissolve the clay in some water before adding it to the soap.  I thought everything was okay, but now all the bits of clay settled to the bottom of my molds and the soap is white on top and green and gritty looking on the bottom.  What did I do wrong?  Can I pop it out of the clamshell container and remelt?  Can I save this batch?


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 11, 2010)

You can remelt M&P time & time again. I find powdres disperse better whe they are added to the soap before the soap is melted. Clay is heavier than the soap so it will sink & clump. You have to stir & stir until the soap begins to thicken so the clay will stay incorporated


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 11, 2010)

I've never heard of clay hardening up soap. I use clay dissolved in a small amount of glycerin. I haven't had a problem this way yet.


----------



## awi (Dec 11, 2010)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> I've never heard of clay hardening up soap. I use clay dissolved in a small amount of glycerin. I haven't had a problem this way yet.



I am new at this, but was reading on WSP's website under the shea butter M&P soap and they suggest adding clay to harden up the bar, so that was why I thought I would try it.


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 11, 2010)

awi said:
			
		

> soapbuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmm....I wonder where they got their info from. I have worked with MP for a fairly long time and never heard of clay hardening MP soap. Did they actually explained how the clay would do that? None of my MP soaps with added clay are any harder than ones without.


----------



## Genny (Dec 12, 2010)

WSP suggests adding Kaolin Clay to their Crafters Choice Natural base if you're trying to get a harder bar.

But after reading the WSP forum, they suggest you first mix the clay with alcohol or glycerin and then mix that into the soap.

I use the natural base but have never had a problem with them being too soft so I haven't tried adding clay to it for that.


----------



## Catmehndi (Dec 13, 2010)

When adding clay, I always add it so a small quantity of the melted base first, stir it in until it's dispersed and then add it to the larger amount of soap - not unlike using corn starch while cooking.

You have to dilute it first - but don't use water! (this will throw the whole formula and the bonds might break and you'll end up with a mess) and then add to the rest of your soap.

1tbsp per pound is right.
We've added some clays to give soaps more 'slip'.
:idea: Here's an idea: melt your soap, add the clay and pour into a jar or canister for a shaving cream. :wink:


----------

